# Healthy People Are Sucky!



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I am so tired of pings from “healthy” spots! They’re almost never worthwhile. There’s one particular spot that has “Healthy” in the name that I get LOTS of pings for. In my whole time only twice did I pick up there, and they were very so-so. One of them was a double.

The other healthy places - fageddabadiht!

This has led me to the conclusion I’ve long believed - healthy skinny people are miserable and they want to make everyone miserable.

If you’ve had consistently great trips from healthy spots - do let me know.

It’s come to the point when I don’t even bother opening a ping - I know it’s crappy. And then sometimes I do open it. And yes, it’s crappy.

Eat a bacon cheeseburger already. There’s lettuce on it. Lettuce is healthy. Sheesh.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Gotcha. It's only pickups from "Stinky Rob's Fat Slob Angina Diner" for me from now on!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This has led me to the conclusion I’ve long believed - healthy skinny people are miserable and they want to make everyone miserable.


Sounds to me like you’re already miserable and in no need of a healthy skinny mentor to lead you to that unhealthy miserable mindset of yours. 😐


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Sounds to me like you’re already miserable and in no need of a healthy skinny mentor to lead you to that unhealthy miserable mindset of yours. 😐


Yeah, not gonna happen. I corrupt everyone. I’m a terrible influence.

But I tip *very *well.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Sounds to me like you’re already miserable and in no need of a healthy skinny mentor to lead you to that unhealthy miserable mindset of yours. 😐


Uhh.... the OP's post was tongue-in-cheek. It was a satirical view of the health-conscious. Yet another post that flew way over your head.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Maybe it’s because they know they’ll live a long life and have to save money, though. They’re fiscally responsible.

But then wouldn’t it make sense for them to jog over and get their own food?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Healthy Fresh Cafe, real restaurant in my territory. Instant decline.

It's usually an order for an overpriced panini (with weeds and dandelions) and a seaweed smoothie. They almost always live on the third floor of an apartment building.

Pro tip. Take the stairs and go pick up your own damn lunch and you wouldn't have to eat seaweed and kelp smoothies and a dandelion sandwich.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MHR said:


> Healthy Fresh Cafe, real restaurant in my territory. Instant decline.
> 
> It's usually an order for an overpriced panini (with weeds and dandelions) and a seaweed smoothie. They almost always live on the third floor of an apartment building.
> 
> Pro tip. Take the stairs and go pick up your own damn lunch and you wouldn't have to eat seaweed and kelp smoothies and a dandelion sandwich.


See, I wouldn’t tip for that, either! Even worse - I’d likely throw it at the delivery person 😂


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> But then wouldn’t it make sense for them to jog over and get their own food?


On weekend mornings you often see young joggers, outfitted in expensive and immaculate jogging gear, prancing around the park in San Francisco's marina district. One morning I picked up two young ladies decked out in all the gear. Jogging suit, water bottle and arm strap holder for cellphone. They get into the car excitedly.


"Hoo!", said one to the other. "What a workout!"
"Yaahh, totally", replied the other. "I could use an expresso".

I hit Start Trip and drive them half a mile back up the hill to their luxury apartment in Pacific Heights. Run up the hill back home as part of their workout? What? Insanity. Catch an Uber instead.

Definitely one of those trips where you have to try really hard not to laugh at pax.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

elelegido said:


> "I could use an expresso"


It's actually "espresso" as the x is silent because it does not exist in that word.
Don't worry, it's a common spelling mistake.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Yet another post that flew way over your head.


Because when you’re fat & unhealthy, everything flying your way never misses!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because when you’re fat & unhealthy, everything flying your way never misses!


If it’s edible, we don’t mind.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> It's actually "espresso" as the x is silent because it does not exist in that word.
> Don't worry, it's a common spelling mistake.
> 
> View attachment 648918


In this corner, it's Merriam-Webster. In the other corner, it's ANThonyBoreDaneCook. 

Ding Ding Ding; it's all over, folks. It's Merriam-Webster with the knockout!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

elelegido said:


> In this corner, it's Merriam-Webster. In the other corner, it's ANThonyBoreDaneCook.
> 
> Ding Ding Ding; it's all over, folks. It's Merriam-Webster with the knockout!
> 
> View attachment 648923


Great!
Find an "expresso" bar or machine and post it here.
And no, it can not be the name of the company.
Good luck.

Ugh that X is just so gross.
Yeeuuck.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Great!
> Find an "expresso" bar or machine and post it here.
> And no, it can not be the name of the company.
> Good luck.
> ...


If you disagree with M-W that my usage of the word is correct then all I can suggest is that you contact their customer service team and submit your complaint directly to them.

My own customer experience team is unavailable but I will be sure to rush your complaint over to them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Lets not argue. We can start with plurals and work ourselves up.

Also “and I/and me”. The improper use of the former bothers me WAY more than the latter.

I’ve actually seen phrases like “My husband and I’s vacation” and my head exploded.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There’s a juice bar that gets tons of offers on door dash. I’ll never ever never will go there it takes 20 minutes to make one of those freaking juices


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Lets not argue. We can start with plurals and work ourselves up.
> 
> Also “and I/and me”. The improper use of the former bothers me WAY more than the latter.


There's no argument from me! All I can do is refer the gentleman to language authorities such as M-W; he is free to question them and disagree with them if he likes. I can be of no further assistance to him in the matter.

The list of language errors is indeed very long. I don't mind the "I vs me" difficulty as much as other errors. One thing that I do ask myself is how people can make it all the way through school without learning how to make a word plural. For example, it seems that writing the word "heroes" is problematic, with a lot of people coming up with "hero's" instead.


> I’ve actually seen phrases like “My husband and I’s vacation” and my head exploded.


That's unacceptable.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> There’s a juice bar that gets tons of things on door dash. I’ll never ever never will go there it takes 20 minutes to make one of those freaking juices


Ditto. That was the other place I mentioned.

That’s why I asked if anyone has a healthy place that actually does good work and customers tip well.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

elelegido said:


> There's no argument from me! All I can do is refer the gentleman to language authorities such as M-W; he is free to question them and disagree with them if he likes. I can be of no further assistance to him in the matter.
> 
> The list of language errors is indeed very long. I don't mind the "I vs me" difficulty as much as other errors. One thing that I do ask myself is how people can make it all the way through school without learning how to make a word plural. For example, it seems that writing the word "heroes" is problematic, with a lot of people coming up with "hero's" instead.
> That's unacceptable.


This is by no means an attack, but I myself have a difficult relationship with MW. It’s synchronic, so if enough people make a mistake, it’ll be in there. Now, whether that’s a good thing or a bad thing is a matter of opinion.

Only a matter of time when “I am currently away from my desk right now” becomes Standard English. I hear A LOT of similar constructions.

That said, I’m not throwing shade on anyone. I’ve even learned to walk by plurals with apostrophes and not even bat an eye. It’s ok…ish.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This is by no means an attack, but I myself have a difficult relationship with MW. It’s synchronic, so if enough people make a mistake, it’ll be in there. Now, whether that’s a good thing or a bad thing is a matter of opinion.
> 
> Only a matter of time when “I am currently away from my desk right now” becomes Standard English. I hear A LOT of similar constructions.


I also, obviously, like Oxford University Press. On this, they say:









They also go with the either/or; espresso/expresso.

However, yes, there's definitely a grey (British spelling, in case of pesky pedants!) area between error and evolution of language. What's considered error today often will become correct tomorrow. Maybe "prolly" will become standard usage instead of "probably". Hopefully not, though.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

elelegido said:


> I also, obviously, like Oxford University Press. On this, they say:
> View attachment 648953
> 
> 
> ...


_Supposably. _ 

I don’t mind “prolly” as a way to convey informal text. Also kinda, Ima… silliness like that 

I do, however, oppose it being in a dictionary.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> _Supposably. _
> 
> I don’t mind “prolly” as a way to convey informal text. Also kinda, Ima… silliness like that
> 
> I do, however, oppose it being in a dictionary.


It's also interesting how the Anglicisation of foreign words is not equally accepted in all parts. For example, the French "en route" is usually preserved as-is in English, whereas in American English it's commonly Anglicised to "in route". To the Brits, the latter is anathema, but there's no reason for it.

Another example, as seen above, is pushback against the Anglicisation "expresso".

Anyway, all these differences and changes make language in general interesting.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve become very forgiving with age. 

When I was younger, improper use drove me bonkers. There was a particular word my Mom tended to mispronounce, and I hounded her for it. I would correct her every single time.

And then she got very, very sick. I was visiting her in the hospital, and she said it, and she looked at me with so much fear when she did, I immediately promised her I will never correct her again. And I never did.

That changed me. I try very hard to not be a language nazi. I slip sometimes. But I DO try. It really hurts people sometimes. So long as they’re not teaching, it’s none of my beeswax.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I try very hard to not be a language nazi. I slip sometimes. But I DO try.


Lol, I know the feeling. 

I don't usually correct people for spelling or grammar. However, when, for example, a forum poster tries to pontificate on a subject but only succeeds in talking absolute nonsense _and_ (s)he drops a language clanger while doing so then all bets are off and it's "Thunderbirds are go".


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Most the people who order from those places are 14 year old girls with no money or have money but the mentality of a 14 year old only looking to post a picture of the food on instagram.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

UP.net has officially made their decision











Now @MHR drop the ****ing hammer!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

elelegido said:


> It's also interesting how the Anglicisation of foreign words is not equally accepted


It's actually "excepted"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> It's actually "excepted"


Excepted from what? Pray, do tell.


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yeah, not gonna happen. I corrupt everyone. I’m a terrible influence.
> 
> But I tip *very *well.


Unhealthy people definitely tip well. I'm a healthy skinny non miserable savage that can reliability depend on people with low self respect to help pay my bills 😂.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

HighDrive said:


> Unhealthy people definitely tip well. I'm a healthy skinny non miserable savage that can reliability depend on people with low self respect to help pay my bills 😂.


Wait, what? 😳

Are you suggesting that no-tippers have more self-respect than high tippers? That’s a very odd way of viewing things.

I once had an aquaintance who tipped _really_ low when traveling. “I’m never coming back anyway!” Turns out she wasn’t cheap and selfish. Turns out she just had loads of self-respect.

Now that I think about it, she _is_ skinny and has all the fashionable “allergies”: gluten, dairy, etc. Hmmmm.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Wait, what? 😳
> 
> Are you suggesting that no-tippers have more self-respect than high tippers? That’s a very odd way of viewing things.
> 
> ...


I do tip for good service. And I have lactose intolerance - one glass of milk or a bowl of cereal and half an hour later it's toot-toot-toot. So I'm not _entirely_ convinced that physical attributes are related to being a tightwad.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

elelegido said:


> I do tip for good service. And I have lactose intolerance - one glass of milk or a bowl of cereal and half an hour later it's toot-toot-toot. So I'm not _entirely_ convinced that physical attributes are related to being a tightwad.


She’s allergic to nothing. No, wait. She’s allergic to not being the center of attention. 😂


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> She’s allergic to not being the center of attention. 😂


Temporarily excusable if she's incredibly hot.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I am so tired of pings from “healthy” spots! They’re almost never worthwhile. There’s one particular spot that has “Healthy” in the name that I get LOTS of pings for. In my whole time only twice did I pick up there, and they were very so-so. One of them was a double.
> 
> The other healthy places - fageddabadiht!
> 
> ...



Seems really prejudiced


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Seems really prejudiced


I know, right? She's a mean one. I once told her about my fluffy bunnies and she got downright mean. Said they would make a great pair of slippers.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I can confirm. I like healthy food and I am also an unpleasant person.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Seems really prejudiced


Great, now we have the elitist skater/drum machine users chiming in with their judgmental attitudes.

Typical...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

What's the xerstenchal problem here?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

elelegido said:


> Temporarily excusable if she's incredibly hot.


She’s attractive. I wouldn’t call her “hot” though. She’s more like a prety fish.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

elelegido said:


> I know, right? She's a mean one. I once told her about my fluffy bunnies and she got downright mean. Said they would make a great pair of slippers.
> 
> View attachment 648977


I know all about bunnies!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Seems really prejudiced


Because it is. I’m prejudiced against health food restaurants. And Chick-Fil-A. Their clientele is also cheap, though not as healthy or as skinny.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Because it is. I’m prejudiced against health food restaurants. And Chick-Fil-A. Their clientele is also cheap, though not as healthy or as skinny.


Coworker at my day job.
Big on working out. Running, cycling bla bla bla.
Only healthy diet.
The kind of body that can wear a speedo without embarassment.
And all of a sudden, heart problems. 40 years old.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Coworker at my day job.
> Big on working out. Running, cycling bla bla bla.
> Only healthy diet.
> The kind of body that can wear a speedo without embarassment.
> And all of a sudden, heart problems. 40 years old.


Steroids prolly.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Coworker at my day job.
> Big on working out. Running, cycling bla bla bla.
> Only healthy diet.
> The kind of body that can wear a speedo without embarassment.
> And all of a sudden, heart problems. 40 years old.


Got the “vaccine,” huh?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Rickos69 said:


> The kind of body that can wear a speedo without embarassment.


I don't think that exists. Wearing a banana hammock is like the dudes who now wear leggings / yoga pants in public - not acceptable under any circumstances.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> And all of a sudden, heart problems. 40 years old.





Ms. Mercenary said:


> Steroids prolly.


People who jog look terrible. Who the **** runs when there's no ball involved?
They're all shriveled, knees and joints destroyed, weathered. Pffft I'm good.

When I see someone jogging, I like to shout, "Gotta want it!!!" and then point and laugh at them.

Here's live footage of a 35 year old jogger:


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

What heart troubles.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Lol, I know the feeling.
> 
> I don't usually correct people for spelling or grammar. However, when, for example, a forum poster tries to pontificate on a subject but only succeeds in talking absolute nonsense _and_ (s)he drops a language clanger while doing so then all bets are off and it's "Thunderbirds are go".


Eventually these alternate spellings will prolly be excepted. Litterly.
I sometimes use slang or purposefully misspelled words as a form of emphasis.
And, have been known to 'inappropriately' use profanity to punctuate a point, especially if I feel the audience going to sleep. Or as a quote: Like when Trump said "they like to be grabbed by the p*ssy." or when Obama said "Never underestimate the ability of Joe Biden to f*ck things up." Yes, he used the 'f' word. Appropriately I believe.

I caused quite a stir once when I made the comment that I an an "anti semantic''.
Gotta listen carefully.
I throw curve balls.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

To prove my point. THIS was not healthy food.










This was McD.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Like when Trump said "they like to be grabbed by the p*ssy."


This statement by your ex-supreme leader didn't make sense. The shape of said body part would not allow enough purchase to be grabbed by.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> This statement by your ex-supreme leader didn't make sense. The shape of said body part would not allow enough purchase to be grabbed by.


Oh, I dunno.
Ever pick up a bowling ball?
A six pack of beer?

.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m trapped in a locker room!!!

Gents, I don’t care if you say stuff like that (we discuss you guys, too). I’m just not meant to hear it. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

And another one. See? Healthy. People. Suck.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, I dunno.
> Ever pick up a bowling ball?
> A six pack of beer?
> 
> .


That would involve also inserting a finger or perhaps thumb into a different, albeit close-by body part. This would make it a package deal, which wasn't specified by the Supreme Leader.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m trapped in a locker room!!!
> 
> Gents, I don’t care if you say stuff like that (we discuss you guys, too). I’m just not meant to hear it. 😂


I think that we need to explore this, a most important conversation on gender relations started by the ex (and possibly future) leader of the free world.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> And another one. See? Healthy. People. Suck.
> 
> View attachment 650313


I know right. Because they're going to lose weight by eating only 32 items. Assholes.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

elelegido said:


> I think that we need to explore this, a most important conversation on gender relations started by the ex (and possibly future) leader of the free world.


Discussing gender relations will end humanity. Fortunately, I’ll not be around to see it.

Some things should just stay… mysterious, for lack of a better term. I’m old-fashioned. I don’t need to know how you get laid. 😁

And to be fair, Trump said that in a private convo, similar to the locker room situation. I did not need to know that, nor do I care.

And - no, I’m not his supporter. Nor am I Biden’s.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> And another one. See? Healthy. People. Suck.
> 
> View attachment 650313


I have yet to get a Jenny Craig that is worth doing. I get at one offer per day.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I have yet to get a Jenny Craig that is worth doing. I get at one offer per day.


Was my first one. Petco, Walgreens, Shoprite, Walmart - immediately no.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Was my first one. Petco, Walgreens, Shoprite, Walmart - immediately no.


Petco has been good to me in the past.
Nowadays, trash.
Same thing with Autozone.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I am so tired of pings from “healthy” spots! They’re almost never worthwhile. There’s one particular spot that has “Healthy” in the name that I get LOTS of pings for. In my whole time only twice did I pick up there, and they were very so-so. One of them was a double.
> 
> The other healthy places - fageddabadiht!
> 
> ...


Theres a new restaurant in town called "FK Your Diet"









fk your diet


FK Your Diet Restaurant serves the best of American Comfort Cuisine. FK stands for Foster Kids and give a portion of our revenue back to Lee County Foster Care Agencies.




www.fkyourdiet.com





My kind of place and my kind of people


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Was my first one. Petco, Walgreens, Shoprite, Walmart - immediately no.


These are the good ones, sometimes. I see those orders for $15-20


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> These are the good ones, sometimes. I see those orders for $15-20


But how many drop-offs and how many items though? All the ones I ever got sucked.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> But how many drop-offs and how many items though? All the ones I ever got sucked.



I try to stick with one if its shop and deliver, like Walgreens. Petco might be 2-3 stops at 7-8 each. Sometimes large orders but not usually.

I look at it like any other. 10-15$ for one stop, $20+ for multiples.


----------

